# 2nd batch ever, 279.3 grammer!



## mlgdave (Feb 22, 2011)

Only a loss of 1.2 grams and I do have some solution leftover. Its the wash water and HCL boil waste that I clean the powder with, I havent quite figured out methodolgy yet to include it in the final result for each batch............but I will










I am too tired to boil it in sulphuric tonight and in fact some glass got underneat the bar on the pour and left a mark, so I will likely remelt it tomorrow and then clean the glass off, my wife liked fondling it, and speaking of....................GOOD NIGHT!

mlgdave


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool bars Dave!. 8) 

Put a copper bar inside your solution overnight and the next day you'll have a black powder (mainly gold) that you can weight. You can process it with your next batch.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!

mlgdave


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 22, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Cool bars Dave!. 8)
> 
> Put a copper bar inside your solution overnight and the next day you'll have a black powder (mainly gold) that you can weight. You can process it with your next batch.



Those HCL and water washes contain only minute amounts of base metals and gold, i can't see any reason for adding copper to those solutions, it cement the gold yes, but it will be far more dirty then if you would just add SMB to the solution and let it sit overnight.

Dave, your bar is looking great !

How far along are you with your AgCl process?


----------

